# Foto - Veröffentlichungen aus Zoo/Tierpark/Wildgehen/Aquarien/Terrarien/Greifvogel



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2010)

Servus

Hier eine Liste über den Status der Fotografiererlaubnis in Zoo, Tiergarten, Tierpark, Aquarien, Terrarien, Greifvogelstationen, Schmetterlingparks, etc.

http://www.zooliste.de/

Die Liste soll aber kein "Freibrief" sein ..... Bitte fragt trotzdem nach ob die Veröffentlichung (nicht Kommerziell) erlaubt ist und wenn geht schriftlich ...... 

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich gut Licht


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Foto - Veröffentlichungen aus Zoo/Tierpark/Wildgehen/Aquarien/Terrarien/Greifvoge*

Danke für den Link Helmut


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Foto - Veröffentlichungen aus Zoo/Tierpark/Wildgehen/Aquarien/Terrarien/Greifvoge*

Steht meistens auch in den AGB`s.


----------



## Luuh (29. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Liste Helmut  Da kann man wenigstens etwas mehr auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------

